# Bouncing Baby Buckling named Bochy



## JerTheVintner (Feb 21, 2016)

Finally, after many sleepless nights, my other little FF ND doe finally got into action. Start to finish was pretty quick, but the big guy got pretty stuck for over 20 minutes with one hoof hanging out. I called the vet and she said I needed to go in and pull him out. So I gloved up and went digging for the other hoof and the nose. After 5 minutes of pulling and a lot of goat shrieking, the head finally cleared the pelvis bone and out he slid. He was one big boy and his mom is pretty petite especially through the hips. She is going to be one sore puppy for a while.

He was up and walking before we got him dried off and figured out the nursing thing but he had to almost kneel down to get under his mom's udder. He has really long legs and within an hour he was outside meeting the rest of the herd. He is going to be a great sire for the rest of the herd as his dad is now sans equipment.

I do have an important question, what happened to the placenta? My other doe dropped hers within an hour or so of delivery. This doe never passed it, or if she did, she did while I was giving her some private bonding time with her new baby and must have eaten it or something. Should I be worried?

So now we have a doeling, Bunny, and a buckling, Bochy, and everyone seems healthy and happy although the new buckling is almost as big as the doeling despite being born over two weeks later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. Try looking around for remnants of the placenta.


----------



## JerTheVintner (Feb 21, 2016)

No remnants, but lots of oozing. I have bounced her several times and there is no chance of any other kids in there. If she doesn't pass the placenta, should I be worried? Won't it just re-absorb, or is necrosis a potential problem? Bochy nursed minutes after getting on his feet, doesn't that normally stimulate the hormones to pass the placenta? It is possible that she passed it and ate it while I was out of the barn, but I never saw it. If she dropped it in the barn yard, the chickens would have eaten it within minutes, but she didn't have that much time on her own in the yard.

What should I do if she doesn't pass it by morning? Should I call the vet? Is there anything that could be done anyway?


----------



## JerTheVintner (Feb 21, 2016)

I called my vet again and she said she probably passed it and ate it while I was giving her bonding time. She said this is normal, that does do this in nature to eliminate all trace that they have given birth to protect the kid. She did say to watch her temperature the next few days as a retained placenta can lead to infection and that I should also keep an eye on her discharge as that could also indicate issues if it starts to smell or if there is too much of it and it starts to look brown or infected instead of dark red.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The vet gave you good advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! And good work remaining calm and getting him delivered!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations. So how do you pronounce his name? Is it Bocky? or Bokey? Or Botchy? ;-) Or wait, is it Boshy? (I'm on kid watch and have way too much time on my brain right now...)


----------



## JerTheVintner (Feb 21, 2016)

It is pronounced Bo (like Boat) Che (like Cheese). He is a very long legged little guy. He is so tall he either has to turn his head sideways and bend way over to nurse or his latest is he just sits down to nurse.


----------



## JerTheVintner (Feb 21, 2016)

Here he is sitting down to nurse. I hope this is okay. I think he is going to be a very statuesque sire. His color is a gorgeous dark chocolate, not quite black but very dark brown.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love mamas colring! He is quite a big boy for her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

